# [SOLVED] problems with dhcpcd (loses route after few days)

## Oniryczny

Hello

I don't know what is the point but I'm having internet issues

My machine seems like loosing routes after few days

As normal, it goes

```

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

0.0.0.0         192.168.1.2     0.0.0.0         UG    203    0        0 eth_pro

0.0.0.0         192.168.1.2     0.0.0.0         UG    231    0        0 macvtap9

192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.128 U     203    0        0 eth_pro

192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.128 U     231    0        0 macvtap9

192.168.122.0   0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 virbr0
```

but when its broken I see

```

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

0.0.0.0         192.168.1.2     0.0.0.0         UG    231    0        0 macvtap9

192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.128 U     231    0        0 macvtap9

192.168.122.0   0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 virbr0
```

I'm using dhcpcd

I repair the problem whether restarting dhcpcd or using route add default gw 192.168.1.2

----------

## UberLord

Maybe look into /var/log/messages or where your syslog puts messages to find out?

If no luck, add this to the top of /etc/dhcpcd.conf

```

debug

logfile /var/log/dhcpcd.log

```

Restart dhcpcd and when the problem happens again, look at the dhcpcd logfile.

----------

## AlexJGreen

_Last edited by AlexJGreen on Mon Dec 28, 2020 3:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dmpogo

 *coderanger wrote:*   

> Additionally, need to check in logs what happens to eth_pro. It looks like the interface disappears for a short period of time.

 

And eth_pro is an interesting non-standard name.  Do you do something special to assign it ?

----------

## Oniryczny

I use udev rules to name cards

I have 3 cards but none is uset atm except eth_pro

and I have no configuration for any of them in dhcpcd.conf

so I thought the plugged one will be dhcp client

two others I sometimes use to connect to some devices then I set then static IP but didn't use for long time

I only have old entries in /var/log/messages about card from my old motherboard that die4d some time ago (r8169)

this one is Intel Pro/1000 PT

I will add suggested enty into dhcpcd.conf

I am sure I'm missing something in the configuration but the point is I don't know what   :Embarassed: 

----------

## dmpogo

While checking the dhcpd logging,

what does ifconfig show when you are in a state when route disappeared ?   Is your eth_pro interface up  or went down ?

----------

## Oniryczny

Interface is always turned on and it shows address (in my case 192.168.1.100)

I have checked the cable and is ok, even replacin with different cable doesn't change anything

Edit

today I have lost route when I was powering on virtual machine 

but when I came back home (not knowing why) network was working properly

so I guess that virtual network is causing my problems but no dhcpcd.log file was created as suggested   :Sad: 

----------

## UberLord

 *Oniryczny wrote:*   

> 
> 
> so I guess that virtual network is causing my problems but no dhcpcd.log file was created as suggested  

 

If no logfile was created with those options then either dhcpcd has not been restarted or you're not using dhcpcd.

It logs it's starting up  :Smile: 

----------

## Oniryczny

Well.. I don't know   :Embarassed: 

```
# rc-update show | grep dhcpcd

               dhcpcd |      default                           

# 
```

```
# cat /etc/dhcpcd.conf | grep log -C 1

debug

logfile /var/log/dhcpcd.log

#
```

This should be working but

```

# LANG=C cat /var/log/dhcpcd.log

cat: /var/log/dhcpcd.log: No such file or directory

#
```

----------

## UberLord

That does not prove anything. Do this

```
pkill dhcpcd

dhcpcd

```

Then check and if any erros with the above then post that also.

----------

## Oniryczny

```
# pkill dhcpcd

# dhcpcd

dhcpcd-8.1.9 starting

udev: starting

dev: loaded udev

eth_pro: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks' PREINIT

eth_pro: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks' CARRIER

eth_350: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks' PREINIT

eth_350: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks' NOCARRIER

eth_351: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks' PREINIT

eth_351: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks' NOCARRIER

macvtap11: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks' PREINIT

macvtap11: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks' CARRIER

eth_pro: delaying IPv4 for 0.5 seconds

eth_350: waiting for carrier

eth_351: waiting for carrier

macvtap11: delaying IPv4 for 0.8 seconds

eth_pro: using ClientID 01:68:05:ca:0d:08:5a

eth_pro: reading lease `/var/lib/dhcpcd/eth_pro.lease'

eth_pro: rebinding lease of 192.168.1.100

eth_pro: ARP announcing 192.168.1.100 (1 of 2), next in 2.0 seconds

eth_pro: sending REQUEST (xid 0x2e49edc1), next in 4.5 seconds

eth_pro: acknowledged 192.168.1.100 from 192.168.1.2

eth_pro: leased 192.168.1.100 for 86400 seconds

eth_pro: renew in 43200 seconds, rebind in 75600 seconds

eth_pro: writing lease `/var/lib/dhcpcd/eth_pro.lease'

eth_pro: adding IP address 192.168.1.100/25 broadcast 192.168.1.127

eth_pro: adding route to 192.168.1.0/25

eth_pro: adding default route via 192.168.1.2

eth_pro: ARP announcing 192.168.1.100 (1 of 2), next in 2.0 seconds

eth_pro: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks' REBOOT

forking to background

forked to background, child pid 5574

#
```

```
 # cat /var/log/dhcpcd.log 

Dec 20 12:18:58 [5414]: unknown option: subnet

Dec 20 12:18:58 [5414]: unknown option `routers 192.168.1.2'

Dec 20 12:18:58 [5414]: unknown option: }

Dec 20 12:18:58 [5414]: dhcpcd-8.1.9 starting

Dec 20 12:18:58 [5414]: udev: starting

Dec 20 12:18:58 [5414]: dev: loaded udev

Dec 20 12:18:58 [5414]: unknown option: subnet

Dec 20 12:18:58 [5414]: unknown option `routers 192.168.1.2'

Dec 20 12:18:58 [5414]: unknown option: }

Dec 20 12:18:58 [5414]: unknown option: subnet

Dec 20 12:18:58 [5414]: unknown option `routers 192.168.1.2'

Dec 20 12:18:58 [5414]: unknown option: }

Dec 20 12:18:58 [5414]: unknown option: subnet

Dec 20 12:18:58 [5414]: unknown option `routers 192.168.1.2'

Dec 20 12:18:58 [5414]: unknown option: }

Dec 20 12:18:58 [5414]: unknown option: subnet

Dec 20 12:18:58 [5414]: unknown option `routers 192.168.1.2'

Dec 20 12:18:58 [5414]: unknown option: }

Dec 20 12:18:58 [5414]: eth_pro: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks' PREINIT

Dec 20 12:18:58 [5414]: eth_pro: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks' CARRIER

Dec 20 12:18:58 [5414]: eth_350: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks' PREINIT

Dec 20 12:18:58 [5414]: eth_350: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks' NOCARRIER

Dec 20 12:18:58 [5414]: eth_351: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks' PREINIT

Dec 20 12:18:58 [5414]: eth_351: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks' NOCARRIER

Dec 20 12:18:58 [5414]: macvtap11: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks' PREINIT

Dec 20 12:18:58 [5414]: macvtap11: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks' CARRIER

Dec 20 12:18:58 [5414]: eth_pro: delaying IPv4 for 0.9 seconds

Dec 20 12:18:58 [5414]: eth_350: waiting for carrier

Dec 20 12:18:58 [5414]: eth_351: waiting for carrier

Dec 20 12:18:58 [5414]: macvtap11: delaying IPv4 for 0.4 seconds

Dec 20 12:18:58 [5414]: macvtap11: using ClientID 01:52:54:00:cb:5c:ad

Dec 20 12:18:58 [5414]: macvtap11: reading lease `/var/lib/dhcpcd/macvtap11.lease'

Dec 20 12:18:58 [5414]: macvtap11: rebinding lease of 192.168.1.24

Dec 20 12:18:58 [5414]: macvtap11: ARP announcing 192.168.1.24 (1 of 2), next in 2.0 seconds

Dec 20 12:18:58 [5414]: macvtap11: sending REQUEST (xid 0xf5b9bef), next in 3.8 seconds

Dec 20 12:18:58 [5414]: macvtap11: acknowledged 192.168.1.24 from 192.168.1.2

Dec 20 12:18:58 [5414]: macvtap11: leased 192.168.1.24 for 86400 seconds

Dec 20 12:18:58 [5414]: macvtap11: renew in 43200 seconds, rebind in 75600 seconds

Dec 20 12:18:58 [5414]: macvtap11: writing lease `/var/lib/dhcpcd/macvtap11.lease'

Dec 20 12:18:58 [5414]: macvtap11: adding IP address 192.168.1.24/25 broadcast 192.168.1.127

Dec 20 12:18:58 [5414]: macvtap11: adding route to 192.168.1.0/25

Dec 20 12:18:58 [5414]: macvtap11: adding default route via 192.168.1.2

Dec 20 12:18:58 [5414]: macvtap11: ARP announcing 192.168.1.24 (1 of 2), next in 2.0 seconds

Dec 20 12:18:58 [5414]: macvtap11: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks' REBOOT

Dec 20 12:18:58 [5414]: forking to background

Dec 20 12:18:58 [5414]: forked to background, child pid 5464

Dec 20 12:18:59 [5464]: eth_pro: using ClientID 01:68:05:ca:0d:08:5a

Dec 20 12:18:59 [5464]: eth_pro: reading lease `/var/lib/dhcpcd/eth_pro.lease'

Dec 20 12:18:59 [5464]: eth_pro: rebinding lease of 192.168.1.100

Dec 20 12:18:59 [5464]: eth_pro: ARP announcing 192.168.1.100 (1 of 2), next in 2.0 seconds

Dec 20 12:18:59 [5464]: eth_pro: sending REQUEST (xid 0x4a90eec6), next in 3.4 seconds

Dec 20 12:18:59 [5464]: eth_pro: acknowledged 192.168.1.100 from 192.168.1.2

Dec 20 12:18:59 [5464]: eth_pro: leased 192.168.1.100 for 86400 seconds

Dec 20 12:18:59 [5464]: eth_pro: renew in 43200 seconds, rebind in 75600 seconds

Dec 20 12:18:59 [5464]: eth_pro: writing lease `/var/lib/dhcpcd/eth_pro.lease'

Dec 20 12:18:59 [5464]: eth_pro: adding IP address 192.168.1.100/25 broadcast 192.168.1.127

Dec 20 12:18:59 [5464]: eth_pro: adding route to 192.168.1.0/25

Dec 20 12:18:59 [5464]: eth_pro: adding default route via 192.168.1.2

Dec 20 12:18:59 [5464]: eth_pro: ARP announcing 192.168.1.100 (1 of 2), next in 2.0 seconds

Dec 20 12:18:59 [5464]: eth_pro: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks' REBOOT

Dec 20 12:19:00 [5464]: macvtap11: ARP announcing 192.168.1.24 (2 of 2)

Dec 20 12:19:01 [5464]: eth_pro: ARP announcing 192.168.1.100 (2 of 2)

Dec 20 12:20:27 [5464]: received SIGTERM, stopping

Dec 20 12:20:27 [5464]: macvtap11: removing interface

Dec 20 12:20:27 [5464]: macvtap11: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks' STOPPED

Dec 20 12:20:27 [5464]: eth_351: removing interface

Dec 20 12:20:27 [5464]: eth_351: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks' STOPPED

Dec 20 12:20:27 [5464]: eth_350: removing interface

Dec 20 12:20:27 [5464]: eth_350: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks' STOPPED

Dec 20 12:20:27 [5464]: eth_pro: removing interface

Dec 20 12:20:27 [5464]: eth_pro: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks' STOPPED

Dec 20 12:20:27 [5464]: dev: unloaded udev

Dec 20 12:20:27 [5464]: dhcpcd exited

Dec 20 12:20:32 [5524]: dhcpcd-8.1.9 starting

Dec 20 12:20:32 [5524]: udev: starting

Dec 20 12:20:32 [5524]: dev: loaded udev

Dec 20 12:20:32 [5524]: eth_pro: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks' PREINIT

Dec 20 12:20:32 [5524]: eth_pro: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks' CARRIER

Dec 20 12:20:32 [5524]: eth_350: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks' PREINIT

Dec 20 12:20:32 [5524]: eth_350: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks' NOCARRIER

Dec 20 12:20:32 [5524]: eth_351: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks' PREINIT

Dec 20 12:20:32 [5524]: eth_351: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks' NOCARRIER

Dec 20 12:20:32 [5524]: macvtap11: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks' PREINIT

Dec 20 12:20:32 [5524]: macvtap11: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks' CARRIER

Dec 20 12:20:32 [5524]: eth_pro: delaying IPv4 for 0.5 seconds

Dec 20 12:20:32 [5524]: eth_350: waiting for carrier

Dec 20 12:20:32 [5524]: eth_351: waiting for carrier

Dec 20 12:20:32 [5524]: macvtap11: delaying IPv4 for 0.8 seconds

Dec 20 12:20:32 [5524]: eth_pro: using ClientID 01:68:05:ca:0d:08:5a

Dec 20 12:20:32 [5524]: eth_pro: reading lease `/var/lib/dhcpcd/eth_pro.lease'

Dec 20 12:20:32 [5524]: eth_pro: rebinding lease of 192.168.1.100

Dec 20 12:20:32 [5524]: eth_pro: ARP announcing 192.168.1.100 (1 of 2), next in 2.0 seconds

Dec 20 12:20:32 [5524]: eth_pro: sending REQUEST (xid 0x2e49edc1), next in 4.5 seconds

Dec 20 12:20:33 [5524]: eth_pro: acknowledged 192.168.1.100 from 192.168.1.2

Dec 20 12:20:33 [5524]: eth_pro: leased 192.168.1.100 for 86400 seconds

Dec 20 12:20:33 [5524]: eth_pro: renew in 43200 seconds, rebind in 75600 seconds

Dec 20 12:20:33 [5524]: eth_pro: writing lease `/var/lib/dhcpcd/eth_pro.lease'

Dec 20 12:20:33 [5524]: eth_pro: adding IP address 192.168.1.100/25 broadcast 192.168.1.127

Dec 20 12:20:33 [5524]: eth_pro: adding route to 192.168.1.0/25

Dec 20 12:20:33 [5524]: eth_pro: adding default route via 192.168.1.2

Dec 20 12:20:33 [5524]: eth_pro: ARP announcing 192.168.1.100 (1 of 2), next in 2.0 seconds

Dec 20 12:20:33 [5524]: eth_pro: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks' REBOOT

Dec 20 12:20:33 [5524]: forking to background

Dec 20 12:20:33 [5524]: forked to background, child pid 5574

Dec 20 12:20:33 [5574]: macvtap11: using ClientID 01:52:54:00:cb:5c:ad

Dec 20 12:20:33 [5574]: macvtap11: reading lease `/var/lib/dhcpcd/macvtap11.lease'

Dec 20 12:20:33 [5574]: macvtap11: rebinding lease of 192.168.1.24

Dec 20 12:20:33 [5574]: macvtap11: ARP announcing 192.168.1.24 (1 of 2), next in 2.0 seconds

Dec 20 12:20:33 [5574]: macvtap11: sending REQUEST (xid 0xc7fe8696), next in 3.1 seconds

Dec 20 12:20:33 [5574]: macvtap11: acknowledged 192.168.1.24 from 192.168.1.2

Dec 20 12:20:33 [5574]: macvtap11: leased 192.168.1.24 for 86400 seconds

Dec 20 12:20:33 [5574]: macvtap11: renew in 43200 seconds, rebind in 75600 seconds

Dec 20 12:20:33 [5574]: macvtap11: writing lease `/var/lib/dhcpcd/macvtap11.lease'

Dec 20 12:20:33 [5574]: macvtap11: adding IP address 192.168.1.24/25 broadcast 192.168.1.127

Dec 20 12:20:33 [5574]: macvtap11: adding route to 192.168.1.0/25

Dec 20 12:20:33 [5574]: macvtap11: adding default route via 192.168.1.2

Dec 20 12:20:33 [5574]: macvtap11: ARP announcing 192.168.1.24 (1 of 2), next in 2.0 seconds

Dec 20 12:20:33 [5574]: macvtap11: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks' REBOOT

Dec 20 12:20:35 [5574]: eth_pro: ARP announcing 192.168.1.100 (2 of 2)

Dec 20 12:20:35 [5574]: macvtap11: ARP announcing 192.168.1.24 (2 of 2)

#
```

----------

## UberLord

Great!

Now you can refer to this file when your route drops again.

----------

## Oniryczny

Lost connection today.

So I tried to refer to the log and I found suspicious entries

...

Dec 23 09:54:28 [5574]: macvtap14: failed to renew DHCP, rebinding

Dec 23 09:54:28 [5574]: macvtap14: expire in 10800 seconds

...

Dec 23 12:31:43 [5574]: eth_pro: renewing lease of 192.168.1.100

Dec 23 12:31:43 [5574]: eth_pro: sending REQUEST (xid 0xdb54f9db), next in 4.1 seconds

Dec 23 12:31:47 [5574]: eth_pro: sending REQUEST (xid 0xdb54f9db), next in 7.8 seconds

Dec 23 12:31:55 [5574]: eth_pro: sending REQUEST (xid 0xdb54f9db), next in 16.8 seconds

Dec 23 12:32:11 [5574]: eth_pro: sending REQUEST (xid 0xdb54f9db), next in 31.9 seconds

Dec 23 12:32:24 [5574]: macvtap14: sending REQUEST (xid 0xd6de6704), next in 64.4 seconds

Dec 23 12:32:43 [5574]: eth_pro: sending REQUEST (xid 0xdb54f9db), next in 63.2 seconds

...

Dec 23 12:54:28 [5574]: macvtap14: DHCP lease expired

Dec 23 12:54:28 [5574]: macvtap14: deleting IP address 192.168.1.24/25

Dec 23 12:54:28 [5574]: eth_pro: deleting route to 192.168.1.0/25

Dec 23 12:54:28 [5574]: eth_pro: deleting default route via 192.168.1.2

Dec 23 12:54:28 [5574]: macvtap14: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks' EXPIRE

Dec 23 12:54:28 [5574]: macvtap14: soliciting a DHCP lease

Dec 23 12:54:28 [5574]: macvtap14: sending DISCOVER (xid 0xd45b5c72), next in 3.2 seconds

Dec 23 12:54:28 [5574]: macvtap14: offered 192.168.1.24 from 192.168.1.2

Dec 23 12:54:28 [5574]: macvtap14: sending REQUEST (xid 0xd45b5c72), next in 4.2 seconds

Dec 23 12:54:28 [5574]: macvtap14: acknowledged 192.168.1.24 from 192.168.1.2

Dec 23 12:54:28 [5574]: macvtap14: probing address 192.168.1.24/25

Dec 23 12:54:28 [5574]: macvtap14: probing for 192.168.1.24

Dec 23 12:54:28 [5574]: macvtap14: ARP probing 192.168.1.24 (1 of 3), next in 1.7 seconds

Dec 23 12:54:30 [5574]: macvtap14: ARP probing 192.168.1.24 (2 of 3), next in 1.4 seconds

Dec 23 12:54:31 [5574]: macvtap14: ARP probing 192.168.1.24 (3 of 3), next in 2.0 seconds

Dec 23 12:54:33 [5574]: macvtap14: DAD completed for 192.168.1.24

Dec 23 12:54:33 [5574]: macvtap14: leased 192.168.1.24 for 86400 seconds

Dec 23 12:54:33 [5574]: macvtap14: renew in 43200 seconds, rebind in 75600 seconds

Dec 23 12:54:33 [5574]: macvtap14: writing lease `/var/lib/dhcpcd/macvtap14.lease'

Dec 23 12:54:33 [5574]: macvtap14: adding IP address 192.168.1.24/25 broadcast 192.168.1.127

Dec 23 12:54:33 [5574]: macvtap14: adding route to 192.168.1.0/25

Dec 23 12:54:33 [5574]: macvtap14: adding default route via 192.168.1.2

Dec 23 12:54:33 [5574]: macvtap14: ARP announcing 192.168.1.24 (1 of 2), next in 2.0 seconds

Dec 23 12:54:33 [5574]: macvtap14: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks' BOUND

Dec 23 12:54:35 [5574]: macvtap14: ARP announcing 192.168.1.24 (2 of 2)

Dec 23 12:55:06 [5574]: eth_pro: sending REQUEST (xid 0xdb54f9db), next in 64.4 seconds

...

```

$ route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

0.0.0.0         192.168.1.2     0.0.0.0         UG    242    0        0 macvtap14

192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.128 U     242    0        0 macvtap14

192.168.122.0   0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 virbr0

$

$ ifconfig eth_pro

eth_pro: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.1.100  netmask 255.255.255.128  broadcast 192.168.1.127

        ether 68:05:ca:0d:08:5a  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 80686892  bytes 109837220902 (102.2 GiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 17226  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 44011904  bytes 4832777071 (4.5 GiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 69  memory 0xfe640000-fe660000  

$
```

----------

## UberLord

 *Oniryczny wrote:*   

> Lost connection today.
> 
> So I tried to refer to the log and I found suspicious entries[list]
> 
> ...
> ...

 

In the ... there should be a message like this: failed to renew DHCP, rebinding

Is there?

----------

## Oniryczny

New entires:...

Dec 23 21:31:43 [5574]: eth_pro: failed to renew DHCP, rebinding

Dec 23 21:31:43 [5574]: eth_pro: expire in 14413 seconds

Dec 23 21:31:43 [5574]: eth_pro: sending REQUEST (xid 0xdb54f9db), next in 3.3 seconds

Dec 23 21:31:43 [5574]: eth_pro: acknowledged 192.168.1.100 from 192.168.1.2

Dec 23 21:31:43 [5574]: eth_pro: leased 192.168.1.100 for 86400 seconds

Dec 23 21:31:43 [5574]: eth_pro: renew in 39377 seconds, rebind in 71777 seconds

Dec 23 21:31:43 [5574]: eth_pro: writing lease `/var/lib/dhcpcd/eth_pro.lease'

Dec 23 21:31:43 [5574]: eth_pro: adding IP address 192.168.1.100/25 broadcast 192.168.1.127

Dec 23 21:31:43 [5574]: eth_pro: adding route to 192.168.1.0/25

Dec 23 21:31:43 [5574]: eth_pro: adding default route via 192.168.1.2

Dec 23 21:31:43 [5574]: eth_pro: ARP announcing 192.168.1.100 (1 of 2), next in 2.0 seconds

Dec 23 21:31:43 [5574]: eth_pro: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks' REBIND

Dec 23 21:31:45 [5574]: eth_pro: ARP announcing 192.168.1.100 (2 of 2)

Dec 24 00:54:33 [5574]: macvtap14: renewing lease of 192.168.1.24

...

Dec 24 08:28:00 [5574]: eth_pro: renewing lease of 192.168.1.100

Dec 24 08:28:00 [5574]: eth_pro: sending REQUEST (xid 0xca70605a), next in 4.1 seconds

Dec 24 08:28:04 [5574]: eth_pro: sending REQUEST (xid 0xca70605a), next in 8.0 seconds

Dec 24 08:28:12 [5574]: eth_pro: sending REQUEST (xid 0xca70605a), next in 15.4 seconds

Dec 24 08:28:17 [5574]: macvtap14: sending REQUEST (xid 0xb38ed69a), next in 63.2 seconds

Dec 24 08:28:27 [5574]: eth_pro: sending REQUEST (xid 0xca70605a), next in 31.2 seconds

Dec 24 08:28:58 [5574]: eth_pro: sending REQUEST (xid 0xca70605a), next in 63.4 seconds

Dec 24 08:29:20 [5574]: macvtap14: sending REQUEST (xid 0xb38ed69a), next in 64.4 seconds

Dec 24 08:30:02 [5574]: eth_pro: sending REQUEST (xid 0xca70605a), next in 63.9 seconds

Dec 24 08:30:25 [5574]: macvtap14: sending REQUEST (xid 0xb38ed69a), next in 64.2 seconds

...

Dec 20 12:18:58 [5414]: macvtap11: rebinding lease of 192.168.1.24

Dec 20 12:18:59 [5464]: eth_pro: rebinding lease of 192.168.1.100

Dec 20 12:20:32 [5524]: eth_pro: rebinding lease of 192.168.1.100

Dec 20 12:20:33 [5574]: macvtap11: rebinding lease of 192.168.1.24

Dec 21 09:20:33 [5574]: eth_pro: failed to renew DHCP, rebinding

Dec 21 09:54:18 [5574]: macvtap14: failed to renew DHCP, rebinding

Dec 22 05:21:29 [5574]: eth_pro: failed to renew DHCP, rebinding

Dec 22 09:54:24 [5574]: macvtap14: failed to renew DHCP, rebinding

Dec 23 01:31:56 [5574]: eth_pro: failed to renew DHCP, rebinding

Dec 23 09:54:28 [5574]: macvtap14: failed to renew DHCP, rebinding

Dec 23 21:31:43 [5574]: eth_pro: failed to renew DHCP, rebinding

So I guess that somewhere in my system is file telling to rebind IP after some time... but why then I have no internet? 

Now since I woke up I have working connection (but I did not have yesterday)

----------

## nvaert1986

I used to have similar issues using dhcpcd in the past, that's why I switched to using dhclient eventually (provided by the dhcp package), which eventually gave me problems when combined with networkmanager with DHCPv6 and ever since then I've been using the dhcp client provided by the networkmanager package. Perhaps either of those 2 options would be a good alternative?

----------

## UberLord

You've not said what dhcpcd version you are using....

 *Oniryczny wrote:*   

> New entires:[list]...
> 
> Dec 23 21:31:43 [5574]: eth_pro: failed to renew DHCP, rebinding
> 
> Dec 23 21:31:43 [5574]: eth_pro: expire in 14413 seconds
> ...

 

This is good, rebinding works.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Dec 24 08:28:00 [5574]: eth_pro: renewing lease of 192.168.1.100
> 
> Dec 24 08:28:00 [5574]: eth_pro: sending REQUEST (xid 0xca70605a), next in 4.1 seconds
> ...

 

This is bad, renew is failing.

Could you try dhcpcd-9.3.4 which is in portage marked unstable please?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> So I guess that somewhere in my system is file telling to rebind IP after some time... but why then I have no internet? 
> 
> Now since I woke up I have working connection (but I did not have yesterday)

 

Well, there is clearly an issue with dhcpcd accepting the renew message.

There are is a patch for dhcpcd-8.1.9 here which should fix that:

https://roy.marples.name/cgit/dhcpcd.git/commit/?h=dhcpcd-8&id=002e7ccc2ade2379d4d5d1e8b9a5f6a3fc448d64

The route lossage is probably because it expired while your computer was asleep.

That's my best guess.

When it does expire, dhcpcd should start the DISCOVER process after a moment and get a new lease.

----------

## Oniryczny

Thank you,

I have upgraded dhcpcd and moved old log to other file.

Now with new dhcpcd I started new dhcpcd.log and I'm waiting how does it gonna work  :Smile: 

----------

## Oniryczny

UberLord

it seems my dhcdcd issues are gone I'm stable for 10 days   :Smile: 

my dhcpcd.log https://pastebin.pl/view/7ae56876

----------

## UberLord

Great news!

----------

